# Harrison's Pier or Virginia Beach Pier



## BORNTOFISH (May 13, 2002)

Whats going on at Harrrison or Virginia Beach Piers? Are the charter operating out Harrison yet?


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

I don't think either have opened for business yet, but you definately hop on a charter out of Lynnhaven,or Rudee Inlet right now!!

I'm not sure what the number is for Lynnhaven, but the number to the fishing center is(757)491-8000, or You can come on down and take a chance at the early season Croaker that everyone is catching!! Personally I've been more concentrated on those Fish they call a S******* T****!!  

GOOD LUCK AND TIGHT LINES


----------



## rhino7628 (Sep 3, 2002)

Picked up 6 large croaker in a 45 minute session off of Harrison's on Saturday. Everyone on the pier was hitting them. Harrison's is still closed, but you could still use the beginning part of the pier (before the house part).


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Darn, NS$D and I were on the Spit Saturday and had no luck. Guess further east was better.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

We were right around the corner, S-N-T
Damn,but I am gonna try my luck @ Ruddee Inlet sometime this week.
Gimme a call if your intersted.


----------



## BORNTOFISH (May 13, 2002)

Thanks guys for input , I will be in the area on June 1, for about five day just fishing the local piers, hope to see some of you guys.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

I think we were just down the beach NS$D. I think he was at the Harrison's Pier near where Tidewater Drive and Ocean View Ave come together not at the Spit. I think ("before the house part".)

Friday is supposed to be 90. Wife said something about taking off. What'cha think NS$D?


----------



## firebox (Feb 3, 2003)

What seem's to be the best bait now for croaker, squid or shrimp?or maybe live minnows.


----------

